# Mit Matchrute auf barsch und forelle ?



## GregTec (19. Februar 2007)

Hi,
Normalerweise angelt man mit einer Matchrute doch nur auf Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Brassen und Schleien, oder ?
Könnte man eine Match rute auch nehmen um  mit  Posen und Wurm  auf Forellen und Barsche zu fischen  ? 

Gibt es bessere alternativen ?

Danke GregTec


----------



## Steffen90 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Matchrute auf barsch und forelle ?*

klar geht das! 
sogar für karpfen und zander!
und mit wurm auf forelle und barsch (pose) gibts wohl kaum was besseres! wenn du dagegen auf grund fischen willst wär ne winklepicker super!


----------



## butzzer (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Matchrute auf barsch und forelle ?*

Hallo,
es gibt nicht viel was mehr Spass macht!!!
Auch auf Karpfen lässt sich mit der Matchrute Fischen, man muss nur gut mit der Bremse umgehen können, aber du glaubst nicht was für nen Spass das macht.


----------



## Knispel (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Matchrute auf barsch und forelle ?*

Na, ja,
mit einer match - Rute würde ich nicht unbedingt gezielt auf Karpfen angeln, dafür ist sie einfach nicht ausgelegt, aber Barsch und Forelle geht super.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Matchrute auf barsch und forelle ?*



butzzer schrieb:


> es gibt nicht viel was mehr Spass macht!!!


Genau! #6 

Und da man mittels geschickter Hilfsmittel sogar damit Fliegen (egal ob natur oder künstlich) angeln kann geht fast alles, eben beschränkt auf kleine Köder.

Auf große Karpfen und ordentlich Hindernisse und Pflanzen im Wasser ist es aber sträflich, das geht nicht. #d


----------



## Kochtoppangler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Matchrute auf barsch und forelle ?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Na, ja,
> mit einer match - Rute würde ich nicht unbedingt gezielt auf Karpfen angeln, dafür ist sie einfach nicht ausgelegt, aber Barsch und Forelle geht super.




Warum nicht , ist doch kein problem , zumindest solange man keine Fische über 60 cm erwischt .


----------



## Knispel (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Matchrute auf barsch und forelle ?*



butzzer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> es gibt nicht viel was mehr Spass macht!!!
> Auch auf Karpfen lässt sich mit der Matchrute Fischen, man muss nur gut mit der Bremse umgehen können, aber du glaubst nicht was für nen Spass das macht.


 
Mein Sohn,
man sollte einen Drill nicht unbedingt verlängern und sein Geschirr doch eher der eventuellen Fischgröße anpassen.......


----------



## Knispel (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Matchrute auf barsch und forelle ?*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Warum nicht , ist doch kein problem , zumindest solange man keine Fische über 60 cm erwischt .


 
Also komm,
erzähle den Kindern nicht so etwas, man muss eben mit allen Eventualitäten rechnen und anpassen. Eine Matche ist zum gezielten Karpfenangeln in meinen Augen nicht geeignet, es sei denn in diesen Karpfenwettfischlöchern , gleich hinter den deutschen Grenzen, dor werden die Karpfen ja nicht gbrößer und werden mit Kopfruten gefangen. Probiere das einmal in meinem Liebligssee, würde vorher meine 3000 Euronen Stippe ( hab ich nicht ) versichern lassen .....


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Matchrute auf barsch und forelle ?*

Immer an das Sprichwort denken:
So leicht wie möglich, doch so schwer wie nötig!


----------



## Knispel (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Matchrute auf barsch und forelle ?*



BarschAngler1991 schrieb:


> Immer an das Sprichwort denken:
> So leicht wie möglich, doch so schwer wie nötig!


 
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## Kochtoppangler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Matchrute auf barsch und forelle ?*

Tjoa ich seh da immernoch kein Problem ...
Karpfen bis 60 cm dürfte man mehr oder weniger problemlos landen können , bei größeren reißt dann wenn man pech hat das Vorfach .

Allerdings bezweifle ich das allzuoft ein richtiger Großkarpfen an der matchrute beißen würde , schließlich benutzt man hier eher Köder wie Dosenmais etc ... Statt "Großkarpfenköder" wie Boilies .

Ich fische doch auch mit der UL Spinnrute auf Rapfen , Barsch und Forelle , da besteht auch die gefahr das nen 1,20 hecht oder nen Wels beißt , den verliert man dann halt ...

Man richtet sein Gerät ja nicht nach dem größten anzunehmenden Fang ein sondern eher nach Durchschnittsfischen + ein wenig reserve nach oben .


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Matchrute auf barsch und forelle ?*

Moin!

Eine Matchrute ist zu Posenangeln da. Sie ist lang für den Einsatz
von z.B. feststell Montagen und hat ein relativ leichtes Gewicht um sie den ganzen Tag in der Hand zu halten bzw nur teilweise abzulegen. (Vorne)

Welche Fische zu damit beangelst ist doch relativ egal.
Ich z.B. hab ne Grauvell mit 40gr WG. Damit angeln ich auf alles was in unseren Süßwassergewässern rumschwimmt.


----------



## BennyO (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Matchrute auf barsch und forelle ?*

Kla mit ner Matchrute macht das richitg Spaß. Habe selber eine. Da merkt man erst einmal, wie kampfstark die Forelle ist.
Daran ne schön dünne geflochtene und dann gehts ab. :vik: 




Gruß Benny


----------



## Feeder-Freak (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Matchrute auf barsch und forelle ?*

Geflochtene an ner Matche???

Also mit ner Matche kannst du fast alles fangen.
Mit einer starken kannst du alles größere wie Zander,  Hecht, Aal und Karpfen befischen.
Mit einer mittleren Forellen und so weiter.
Und mit einer ganz leichten ebaen die ganzen Weisfische.
Wichtig beim Angeln auf Forelle ist das die Rute relativ weich gehalten wird da Forellen an zu harten Ruten ausschlitzen.
Wurfgewicht müsste dann so um die  5-15 Gramm sein.


----------



## butzzer (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Matchrute auf barsch und forelle ?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Also komm,
> erzähle den Kindern nicht so etwas, man muss eben mit allen Eventualitäten rechnen und anpassen.



Ähmm...
Ich bin ein Kind (14 J.) und ich angle gerne und mit Erfolg mit der Match auf Karpfen, und hatte eigentlich noch keine Probleme. Das ich keine Boilies als Köder nehme versteht sich, insofern verstehe ich das Problem nicht..#c 

Aber ich habe auch Probleme mit Karpfen über 60cm, die dann Plötzlich im Kraut hängen, weswegen ich der Platzwahl große Bedeutung zukommen lasse.:g 


Grüße 
Butzzer#h


----------

